

You know what Zuckerberg did during recession? - dpakrk
http://www.pluggd.in/mark-zuckerberg-wore-a-tie-during-recession-297/

======
dpakrk
Its true commitment of Zuckerberg and an example of leadership .What I learned
from Zuckerberg :- Few days ago,I reached to an Indian VC for seedfund,I told
him Sir I have two apps with business plan and demo then I have shown both
apps, He told me you apps are good but I really scared to invest on app, I was
surprised!, I asked "Whats your concern sir", He told me , If you have two
apps, then might be after few months you'd have 2 more apps. He gave me this
example of Zuckerberg, build and follow one path till your app won't die. And
its up to you what you decide.

------
keviv
Shows Zuck's commitment towards the company. Trait of a true leader.

------
zowens1190
Appearance is everything.

